# Throttlestop this version has now expired - no new version (8.48)



## Gregoryfromthehood (Nov 1, 2017)

Started up my laptop today and my fans and temperatures are through the roof because throttlestop has expired. Went to update, but there's no new version, I have the latest 8.48.

Why is there a hard date expiry on throttlestop? When no new version is released before the set expiry date it renders the software useless, why would it be designed like this?

I've tried using a little program called RunAsDate to force it to see an earlier date without having to manually set my system date back, but that didn't work and changing my system date breaks other things. 

Not sure what to do here other than look for a different for different software for undervolting/overclocking. Or find some other way to force throttlestop to see a different date. I never liked XTUs interface, but it looks like I might be switching to it because as far as I know it doesn't have this weird hard date lockout.


----------



## ririliu (Nov 1, 2017)

I have the same issue, hard date expiry is so weird


----------



## zetand (Nov 1, 2017)

Same problem. hope the new version will be released soon.


----------



## bravotok (Nov 1, 2017)

Same issue, what's going on?
is there a new edition being released?
if so, WHEN?


----------



## abigdavid (Nov 1, 2017)

same here. Now I can't use throttlestop.


----------



## ivanosky (Nov 1, 2017)

Same problem here. There should be a way to disable the hard date expiry. Or only expire when it checks a new version is out. Right now I can't do anything CPU intensive in my laptop or else the temps rise and the fans go into overdrive.


----------



## bravotok (Nov 1, 2017)

ivanosky said:


> Same problem here. There should be a way to disable the hard date expiry. Or only expire when it checks a new version is out. Right now I can't do anything CPU intensive in my laptop or else the temps rise and the fans go into overdrive.


Turn your system time to 1 month back and it will get work again.


----------



## UPsz (Nov 1, 2017)

i have temporary solution for this, change your time in setting before nov-1-2017, you can use this app ( sorry my bad english).


----------



## Toothless (Nov 1, 2017)

UPsz said:


> i have temporary solution for this, change your time in setting before nov-1-2017, you can use this app ( sorry my bad english).


It is before Nov 1st.


----------



## Gregoryfromthehood (Nov 1, 2017)

bravotok said:


> Turn your system time to 1 month back and it will get work again.



Yeah you can do that and that's what I've been doing today, but needing to do that every time to get Throttlestop to start up right now is a massive pain, and leaving it permanently back in time breaks other things that I do. It's incredibly annoying to need this workaround to get a program started, the hard date expiry is stupid, because its inevitable that it's going to cause these issues and require people to use workarounds to get the software working.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 1, 2017)

Toothless said:


> It is before Nov 1st.



Not everywhere on the globe, but this thread does have a lot of 1 post accounts...


----------



## Toothless (Nov 1, 2017)

It's a scary day still.


----------



## Frick (Nov 1, 2017)

Hard coded expiration date? That is one of the dumbest, meanest things in programming. It is literally mean.


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 1, 2017)

Unclewebb already addressed this here https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-next-version.237483/





unclewebb said:


> Thanks for the reminder.  Looks like the Obsidian version expires on November 1.  There should be an updated version ready in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> ThrottleStop uses a pretty simple expiry date check.  If a version ever expires, just set your system date back a month, start ThrottleStop and then fix your date.  Bit of a hassle but not the end of the world.
> 
> It looks like Microsoft changed their mind.  As of the recent Windows 10 builds, the WinRing0 driver is no longer being blocked.  I think they were just testing the waters to see if anyone still needs that driver.


----------



## Regeneration (Nov 1, 2017)

I wouldn't say "addressed". Telling users to wait a few weeks is not a solution.

I recommended ThrottleStop to a friend a few months ago. I'm probably going to hear from him today.

Date-based kill switch? That's a nasty thing to do.

I feel bad for the people. Removing such function from a small executable should take a few minutes.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 1, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> I feel bad for the people.



I don't.  This program is free and property of the author to license as he wishes.

I mean, yes, it's a bit of a pain, but they literally paid nothing and expect something for it.


----------



## Mikki79 (Nov 1, 2017)

Well Obsidian has some sort of Driver update utility you have to pay monthly fees to use, they'll probably start charging monthly fees to use ThrottleStop. Seems ridiculous to pay for driver updates.


----------



## bravotok (Nov 1, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> I don't.  This program is free and property of the author to license as he wishes.
> 
> I mean, yes, it's a bit of a pain, but they literally paid nothing and expect something for it.



Well, the author released it as a free software and he didn't mention anything about charging.
I think DONATION OR ONE-TIME PAYMENT ARE BOTH OK

But... 

HARD DATE EXPIRY WITHOUT ANY UPDATE?
HARD DATE EXPIRY WITHOUT ANY ANNOUNCEMENT?

I can only accept this if the author does not want this software spread anymore.

SO SAD


----------



## Regeneration (Nov 1, 2017)

If you don't mind using old version, ThrottleStop 6.00 has no expiry. Click on "Show more versions" on the left, scroll down to version 6.00.


----------



## bravotok (Nov 1, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> If you don't mind using old version, ThrottleStop 6.00 has no expiry. Click on "Show more versions" on the left, scroll down to version 6.00.


does the 6.00 version support kabylake?


----------



## CoolerThanIce (Nov 1, 2017)

I tried with an older version and it says CPU not supported and I am with a kabylake CPU. 
I also don't understand why they have set an expirey date either, when it isn't planned for a new version to be released by then.


----------



## Cyrax (Nov 1, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> I don't.  This program is free and property of the author to license as he wishes.
> 
> I mean, yes, it's a bit of a pain, but they literally paid nothing and expect something for it.


 
that is really stupid argument as backup for retarded function


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 1, 2017)

unclewebb said:


> Thanks for the reminder. Looks like the Obsidian version expires on November 1. There should be an updated version ready in the next couple of weeks.





Regeneration said:


> I wouldn't say "addressed". Telling users to wait a few weeks is not a solution.
> 
> I recommended ThrottleStop to a friend a few months ago. I'm probably going to hear from him today.
> 
> ...



Sorry but you seem to forget the Shareware Scene of a few years ago and still current ( i believe)

30 days free use then it stops working unless you pay



bravotok said:


> Well, the author released it as a free software and he didn't mention anything about charging.
> I think DONATION OR ONE-TIME PAYMENT ARE BOTH OK
> 
> But...
> ...


it was Anounced about the hard Expiry date and the Author offered a legit ( Because he is the AUTHOR ) workaround



Regeneration said:


> If you don't mind using old version, ThrottleStop 6.00 has no expiry. Click on "Show more versions" on the left, scroll down to version 6.00.


.



DRDNA said:


> Unclewebb already addressed this here https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-next-version.237483/





CoolerThanIce said:


> I also don't understand why they have set an expirey date either, when it isn't planned for a new version to be released by then.


software is a work of love by the author
He works on other projects and this WHEN HE HAS TIME   guy gotta earn a living

All those new members griping about FREE SOFTWARE with conditions attached 
"Shame on You " I just wonder how many of you made a Donation or are you all from the Freetard Scrounging Generation

PS 



Toothless said:


> It's a scary day still.


Tomorrow is the Scary Day
It is The _Day of the Dead_, also known as All Souls Day ( Dia de los Muertos )
Tomorrow is the Day to Bake and resurrect your Graphics Card


----------



## Cyrax (Nov 1, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> All those new members griping about FREE SOFTWARE with conditions attached
> "Shame on You " I just wonder how many of you made a Donation or are you all from the Freetard Scrounging Generation



i would not dare say "shame on you" to the author of that amazing piece of software, however i dont see anything like "if you pay - expiry date will be disabled" and i would pay for that... i understand your point of view but you obviously dont understand others point of view. 

some of us share the bigger problem when skilless people returnig computers because of dumb function and there is no new version available - so you can not say "oh just download new version"


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 1, 2017)

Cyrax said:


> i would not dare say "shame on you" to the author of that amazing piece of software,



You Failed to read/understand my post  (even after quoting it)
No where did i say Shame on you to the Author (@unclewebb)
and yes i do understand the others point of View

Those other people that are Griping that their FREE Software has Stopped Working Despite being told of a legit workaround and the Fact the Author will release a update when he has the TIME have the understanding problem   NOT ME


----------



## Regeneration (Nov 1, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Sorry but you seem to forget the Shareware Scene of a few years ago and still current ( i believe)
> 
> 30 days free use then it stops working unless you pay



Shareware/free trials display a warning when you download and launch. Users get informed even on the download page.

ThrottleStop released as a freeware (as far as I know), with no warning, notification, or any information about "expires after x months".

One day without any notice or warning - after 6 months - people get "This version has now expired" error message. That's not cool.

I don't use ThrottleStop, so I don't mind saying "shame on the author".

If you want to do the world a favor by releasing cool and free software, do it without B/S, or don't do it at all.

If you want to be paid for the hard work and time, make it a shareware/free trial/demo/commercial, I'll fully understand it, time is money. BUT, don't release software as freeware with a silent kill switch.


----------



## Michael_S (Nov 1, 2017)

Throttlestop 8.48

ThrottleStop.exe
SHA256: D489FE970E962D1CE71985458E87982B46A07159694949DA0DCB4AE8A85A3C22

00008D8E: 0F 85 A9 17 00 00
to:
00008D8E: 90 90 90 90 90 90

See if it works for you....

Edit:
I've done some further testing, it looks like this will only buy some time for you, and in a week or so it will start throwing up CPU unsupported errors and will shut down by itself. Sorry guys. Note this occurs on the original unedited version, so it seems there's a real hard limit. Looks like the date setting workaround will have to do.


----------



## Cyrax (Nov 1, 2017)

Michael_S said:


> Throttlestop 8.48
> 
> ThrottleStop.exe
> SHA256: D489FE970E962D1CE71985458E87982B46A07159694949DA0DCB4AE8A85A3C22
> ...



hey Michael,

could you please tell us what this change will do and how to do it?


----------



## istinnjazz (Nov 1, 2017)

I do not know if someone have posted this, If you want change the date, run the executable, change the date again to current. No problems thereafter.


----------



## Cyrax (Nov 1, 2017)

istinnjazz said:


> I do not know if someone have posted this, If you want change the date, run the executable, change the date again to current. No problems thereafter.



this will work once, when you restart computer error message is back


----------



## Michael_S (Nov 1, 2017)

Cyrax said:


> hey Michael,
> 
> could you please tell us what this change will do and how to do it?



Use a hex editor. Any hex editor
Go to the address 00008D8E (most hex editors will have a goto function)
You need to change 6 bytes, the original being "0F 85 A9 17 00 00" and replace them with "90 90 90 90 90 90" which are just nops (no-operation)

What does this do?
00408D74 A1 EC 94 43 00                          mov     eax, dword_4394EC
00408D79 3B C3                                   cmp     eax, ebx
00408D7B 0F 84 B7 17 00 00                       jz      loc_40A538
00408D81 83 7D EC 02                             cmp     [ebp+var_14], 2
00408D85 0F 84 AD 17 00 00                       jz      loc_40A538
00408D8B 39 5D E4                                cmp     [ebp+lpNewItem], ebx
>> 00408D8E 0F 85 A9 17 00 00                    jnz     *loc_40A53D*
00408D94 FF 15 6C E0 42 00                       call    ds:GetVersion
00408D9A 8B D8                                   mov     ebx, eax
00408D9C 81 E3 FF 00 00 00                       and     ebx, 0FFh
00408DA2 83 EB 04                                sub     ebx, 4
00408DA5 79 02                                   jns     short loc_408DA9
00408DA7 33 DB                                   xor     ebx, ebx
...

0040A53D                         *loc_40A53D*:                             ; CODE XREF: sub_408611+77Dj
0040A53D 53                                      push    ebx             ; unsigned int
0040A53E 6A 10                                   push    10h             ; unsigned int
0040A540 68 D8 58 43 00                          push    offset aThisVersionHas ; "This version has now expired."
0040A545 E8 70 0F 02 00                          call    ?AfxMessageBox@@YGHPBGII@Z ; AfxMessageBox(ushort const *,uint,uint)
0040A54A 6A 01                                   push    1               ; nShowCmd
0040A54C 53                                      push    ebx             ; lpDirectory
0040A54D 53                                      push    ebx             ; lpParameters
0040A54E 68 A0 58 43 00                          push    offset aHttpWww_techpo ; "http://www.techpowerup.com/"
0040A553 68 94 58 43 00                          push    offset Operation ; "open"
0040A558 53                                      push    ebx             ; hwnd
0040A559 FF 15 84 E4 42 00                       call    ds:ShellExecuteW
0040A55F EB 10                                   jmp     short loc_40A571

What you see is the jump which calls the function that says the program has expired. I just replaced it with nop's and Throttlestop now works. Pretty naïve approach but it's a stopgap measure until the next version comes out.
There is also another path which calls the same function, but that's for unsupported CPU's which will automatically exit anyway.


----------



## istinnjazz (Nov 1, 2017)

of course every restart will reset, just do this until the developer's new release, too much noise for a simple task I think


----------



## Regeneration (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## Cyrax (Nov 1, 2017)

Michael_S said:


> Use a hex editor. Any hex editor
> Go to the address 00008D8E (most hex editors will have a goto function)
> You need to change 6 bytes, the original being "0F 85 A9 17 00 00" and replace them with "90 90 90 90 90 90" which are just nops (no-operation)
> 
> ...



iam going to try that, you are amazing, that is basicaly "in your face" to that dumb function 


update: It worked  i think you are going to help many people with this solution. big thanks!
i used hex editor in notepad++

iam not going to bother downloading new version unless it will be absolutely necessary


----------



## istinnjazz (Nov 1, 2017)

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/run_as_date.html

RunAsDate is a small utility that allows you to run a program in the date and time that you specify. This utility doesn't change the current system date and time of your computer, but it only injects the date/time that you specify into the desired application.


as admin, use the 32bit version only


----------



## isimsizkullan (Nov 1, 2017)

Michael_S said:


> Throttlestop 8.48
> 
> ThrottleStop.exe
> SHA256: D489FE970E962D1CE71985458E87982B46A07159694949DA0DCB4AE8A85A3C22
> ...


i signed up just to thank you

here is a guide
use this for hex editing https://mh-nexus.de/en/downloads.php?product=HxD
open throttlestop.exe in HxD
hit ctrl+r
search for: 0F 85 A9 17 00 00
replace with: 90 90 90 90 90 90
datatype: hex values
hit ok
save


----------



## mybestfriend (Nov 1, 2017)

Michael_S said:


> Throttlestop 8.48
> 
> ThrottleStop.exe
> SHA256: D489FE970E962D1CE71985458E87982B46A07159694949DA0DCB4AE8A85A3C22
> ...



Thank you Michael!

I have created the account just to thank you.
Great response.


----------



## sselmrah (Nov 1, 2017)

Michael_S said:


> Throttlestop 8.48
> 
> ThrottleStop.exe
> SHA256: D489FE970E962D1CE71985458E87982B46A07159694949DA0DCB4AE8A85A3C22
> ...



registered a new account just to say THANKS!


----------



## jaiq (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello TPU,
I have a valid, simple solution for this.
I used Run as Date.



It allows me to fake the system date and time for specific programs.

To make this work on every startup, I created a shortcut "throttle.lnk" for it in the program, and set up a command line "throttle.bat":
1. Win key + R
2. shell:startup
3. create a file in notepad

@Echo off
cd "C:\Program Files\ThrottleStop_840"
start throttle.lnk
exit

4. save it as throttle.bat to your StartUp dir.
5. ???
6. Profit!

! Set the program to run as an Administrator from Properties... otherwise it won't work.


----------



## mrthrowaway (Nov 1, 2017)

Michael_S said:


> Throttlestop 8.48
> 
> ThrottleStop.exe
> SHA256: D489FE970E962D1CE71985458E87982B46A07159694949DA0DCB4AE8A85A3C22
> ...



I too registered the account only to say Thank You!!

ThrottleStop is great and I'm grateful to the author for his work. But come on! It's almost 2018 and creating a hard date limit after which the program stops working is just unreasonable! Many of us use ThrottleStop in a professional environment and with such handicap we just can't rely upon it! Make a donate button or something instead!


----------



## XFX (Nov 1, 2017)

Michael_S said:


> What does this do?
> 00408D74 A1 EC 94 43 00 mov eax, dword_4394EC
> 00408D79 3B C3 cmp eax, ebx
> 00408D7B 0F 84 B7 17 00 00 jz loc_40A538
> ...



It works. but how do you can see this? That this hex 00408D8E -> *loc_40A53D*

you can crack much programs with a hex editor lol, didnt know that


----------



## Michael_S (Nov 1, 2017)

Please refer to my original post, it seems like the Throttlestop is actually bugged out, I've run the program a few weeks in advance and it will throw a CPU unsupported error. The problem is quite deep, merely patching out references to this will cause a memory reference exception, and Throttlestop will not run. The run as date tool should be a more longer lasting alternative.


----------



## jaiq (Nov 1, 2017)

for me, the tool Run as a Date makes it work like a charm... on both of the PCs i have.


----------



## vivekananda (Nov 1, 2017)

jaiq said:


> for me, the tool Run as a Date makes it work like a charm... on both of the PCs i have.




Run as Date not work for me. I open Run as a Date, find throttlestop, change date... and stil get message when open  trothlestop that version expire..
What I doing wrong?

I have win 10


----------



## jaiq (Nov 1, 2017)

vivekananda said:


> Run as Date not work for me. I open Run as a Date, find throttlestop, change date... and stil get message when open  trothlestop that version expire..
> What I doing wrong?
> 
> I have win 10


you need to make a shortcut for ThrottleStop in Run as Date and access the program through it - make sure it's set to run as an admin 
i, for example, set the date to 1st of Sept.


----------



## vivekananda (Nov 1, 2017)

jaiq said:


> you need to make a shortcut for ThrottleStop in Run as Date and access the program through it - make sure it's set to run as an admin




still not work..

seems like that throttlestop not response to Run as Date



vivekananda said:


> still not work..
> 
> seems like that throttlestop not response to Run as Date



I run like admin and still time is not changed...I do not why...


----------



## neatfeatguy (Nov 1, 2017)

Frick said:


> Hard coded expiration date? That is one of the dumbest, meanest things in programming. It is literally mean.



MS or perhaps Epic Games (both???) had one put in on Gears of War when they released it on PC.

Eventually as some amount of time passed, you couldn't play the game. They had to put out a patch to fix or remove the expiration date for the game. How screwed up is that? Sadly, it does happen, but it's not a common thing you come across.


----------



## xorbe (Nov 1, 2017)

Not sure why anyone would want to hard code an expiration date into their software, except perhaps Oracle.


----------



## avaq (Nov 1, 2017)

Easy solution: http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/run_as_date.html


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 1, 2017)

Cyrax said:


> that is really stupid argument as backup for retarded function



It's more an inconvienient arguement than a stupid one.


----------



## eliterox (Nov 1, 2017)

Sigh this happens when you place this kind of things in your code then get busy AF and not release the next version in time.

Why do i need to update TT if the one i have works perfectly with my setup? Could anyone explain what is so important to force an update of the app?

Back to XTU i guess....


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 1, 2017)

Version 8.50 posted: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-throttlestop/


----------



## vivekananda (Nov 1, 2017)

jaiq said:


> Hello TPU,
> I have a valid, simple solution for this.
> I used Run as Date.
> 
> ...




This is great. Everything working fine


----------

